# Any Open Water at Mosquito?



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Does anyone know the conditions at Mosquito?

I would love to get out Sunday morning.
Tomorrow is a bust for me.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I just drove across the dam, open water as far as I could see. John


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

South end is pretty open with ice maybe 10 yds out from the shore. North end is entirely ice covered


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Badd... Did you make it out this morning? If so how'd you do? How were the ice conditions?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I didn't go at all... a friend called and said that the south side was 50% open on Friday.... I'm sure its all open today


----------

